

Show HN: Customizable, on-page tutorials as a service, Tutorialize.me - mrgreenfur
https://tutorialize.me

======
dhimes
This is an interesting idea. Is each snippet a tutorial (for pricing
purposes)?

~~~
mrgreenfur
Nope, each page is a tutorial. You can have as many tool tips as you want per-
tutorial!

------
dlf
Good to see CSS control is coming soon. I think that's pretty key.

~~~
mrgreenfur
Yeah, agreed. First custom css, then perhaps some templates to choose from.

